# Funny.....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

How some of you guys want to laugh at all the equipment I carry when I just today sucked this little toy car from a bathroom tub drain that was stuck just before the drum trap at the cast iron 90 in a 2'+ vertical drop of 1 1/2" galvanized pipe. If I hadn't rolled with my RoPump I'd had to walk away and call my plumber friend to cut the mess apart.

Another happy customer


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good job. You are truly a drain cleaning professional....:thumbsup:

I wouldn't have tried that hard; I'd have opened things up. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

What's a RoPump?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> What's a RoPump?


----------

